# Cytoplasmic transfer??



## Michimoo (Oct 13, 2011)

Well I've just got my 3rd BFN this year on Xmas Eve. Lets just say it will be a very drunk Christmas. 

As I do with every failed cycle I begin to google like mad trying to self diagnose or find new IVF processes which may help me.
I have come across Cytoplasmic Transfer. This is where they use the plasma of a Donor to inject into your embryo to try & help with development.

After doing quite a bit of research I see that it is still classed as experimental over here, although there have been good results with poor responders / egg quality issues. You can have it performed at a limited amount of clinics overseas.

Has anybody had it or looked into it? Has it increased chances?

Really interested to hear any sucess stories.

M
Xx


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

Never heard of it and to be honest I'm not sure about it...

Have you had your mitochondria tested to see if they are actually damaged?

Do they really have to take the plasma out of a donor egg? Couldn't they take your mitochondria from your own cells and just inject them into your own egg plasma? What about the "third parent" DNA risk?  

As you can see I've got more questions than answers  

I'm all for new techniques, whatever gets you pregnant I guess, but I'm thinking using donor eggs to conceive > destroying donor eggs to potentially contaminate your own eggs with.


----------



## Michimoo (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi Louise.

I got it wrong. It's not the plasma it is mitochondria transfer which they also call cytoplasmic transfer. Apparently it helps with boosting the energy & development.

I've had all immune tests , karotyping etc done & all normal. My embies are slow to develop & seem to just run out of energy. Apparently transferring the mitochondria from a Donor is about 1% risk to 3rd party DNA.

I'm looking into this as a possibility before I give up on my OE totally & move to DE.

Not sure if I've had mitochondria testing as after 23 vials of blood being taken I hoped they tested for everything. I guess that's another question to add to my follow up list.


----------



## NinnyS (May 20, 2010)

Hi Michimoo

I've been following your story and was very sorry to hear about your BFN. I had a BFN from ARGC in the summer - it's particularly hard as they are the miracle workers.

I do the same after each failed cycle and Google everything I can and also came across this cytoplasma transfer. I think its very early days for the process and no UK clinics offer it at the moment.

I found this article on the BBC website http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-20032216

I have a similar problem as you in that the eggs I get that do fertilise normally are very slow in developing and run out of steam. I'd be interested to hear how you get on with your follow up and see what the ARGC say about it.

I'm also running out of options and feel DE will be the way forward but I want to exhaust every other possible avenue first.

Nxx

/links


----------



## Michimoo (Oct 13, 2011)

This is one page I have been reading.
I know that Fertimed in the Czech do it.

http://www.ivfagent.com/cytoplasmic-transfer

Ninny - what did ARGC say to you? Did they suggest DE? Just don't think we can afford another cycle with them. ESP if the outcome is going to be the same. 

/links


----------



## NinnyS (May 20, 2010)

Thanks for the link.  

We are or were primarily male factor infertility so it has come as a bit of a shock that the main problem seems to lie with my eggs.  Apparently days 1 to 3 are all down to the egg, the sperm kicks in after that.

The Lister told us to use DE the ARGC said to have another go with my eggs and perhaps try donor sperm.  Part of me feels that's because they don't offer DE like the Lister!  

They also said they could tweak the protocol and I could be on the short protocol but I'm not convinced it would work especially as the twice daily monitoring didn't make any difference. 

We've been thinking of going to Serum where I think you can try with your own eggs and if nothing fertilises switch to donor eggs.  The desire of a family starts to take over from the need for genetics after a while......


----------

